# Temp. Residency Permit



## Dunaldo (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, New to this forum, just have a question about Temporary Residence Permit. I am looking to come over to Cyprus in about a year with my wife. How long can you stay in Cyprus without getting a job? We will have enough savings to rent a property for about 3 years and living costs, hopefully we would both have a job soon after we get there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dunaldo said:


> Hi, New to this forum, just have a question about Temporary Residence Permit. I am looking to come over to Cyprus in about a year with my wife. How long can you stay in Cyprus without getting a job? We will have enough savings to rent a property for about 3 years and living costs, hopefully we would both have a job soon after we get there.


As an EU citizen you can stay as long as you like provided you have the means to support yourself.


----------



## Dunaldo (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for the reply. Is there a particular type of Permit to get, i have heard there are a few different types


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dunaldo said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply. Is there a particular type of Permit to get, i have heard there are a few different types



Sorry I dont know what different types there are. We have permanent residency and Cypriot ID cards.
I am sure there will be someone who can answer that for you though.

Veronica


----------

